# A little mosquito help?



## RiverFishJam (May 7, 2012)

Hey guys me and my buddy are thinking about heading to mosquito to try our luck for flatheads. We usually river fish for channels. Neither of us own a boat and are going to be fishing from shore at night. Any suggestions on a good spot to start with? Any suggestions are much appreciated. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Never fished there, heard there is a fishable population of flathead in there, I would try bridges with floats set your floats halfway up the water column you can use gills but they will most likely die after a hour or so, just keep a fresh lively bait on, thats all I can give ya, ive never seen the lake before so giving more ideas on spots is useless.


----------



## Jbass (Jul 28, 2012)

i have heard of guys catching pretty big one like 20 - 40 pounds on the shore beside the causeway casting about 30 feet out and using livers


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Jbass said:


> i have heard of guys catching pretty big one like 20 - 40 pounds on the shore beside the causeway casting about 30 feet out and using livers


Catchin a flathead on liver is like hitting the lottery, It could happen but your chances are very very slim!


----------



## Jbass (Jul 28, 2012)

you have never fished at mosquito


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Your right I never have fished there, but I have caught alot of flathead, and liver would never be on my line when targeting them.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

North side of the lake/bridge. There are a lot of flats in there. I have seen from 19# to 50# flats come out of there. If gills arent working for ya try Bullheads, they work well and live a long time on your line and like to get into area where the flatties will be. I would say Mosquito is one of the best kat lakes around. Good luck.


----------



## ghillyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

I caught about a dozen 20+ pounders this summer from the south end. one 65-70pounder. use bluegills and wait. causeway is a good spot. southeast of the bridge. keep it close to shore for night fishing. it gets deep quick. ive heard plenty of stories of stringers of crappie and walleye being stolen. just my two cents


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Any pics of the 65 to 70 pounder? I would LOVE to see it.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

While wading for walleye on the north end, I watched a guy bring in a 45 pounder.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ghillyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

The 65 pounder is on my fishing album. the girl actually reeled it in (with a lot of help). 51incher. We didn't actually weigh it since I didn't have a scale at the time, but a guy caught a 48 incher that was weighed at 65 pounds the week before from the marina, so I figure its a safe guess. I have a 110# scale on the boat now


----------

